# Samsung Laptop R530 Keeps shutting down



## emmaburns84 (Apr 18, 2011)

My laptop keeps shutting down, when I am playing games etc, or on facebook playing their games. I am not sure if it is a heating problem and would appreciate any help/advice you can give me please as it is driving me mental lol :4-dontkno


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Does it feel hot when this happens?
Is it automatically restarting?
What brand and model?
Are you using the laptop on a hard surface or a soft surface? Laptops really need to be on a hard surface. The couch, your bed, or even your lap will block the air vents on the bottom of the laptop. The lint from fabrics can also be sucked into the laptop and clog the fans and vents.


----------



## emmaburns84 (Apr 18, 2011)

Daifne said:


> Does it feel hot when this happens?
> Is it automatically restarting?
> What brand and model?
> Are you using the laptop on a hard surface or a soft surface? Laptops really need to be on a hard surface. The couch, your bed, or even your lap will block the air vents on the bottom of the laptop. The lint from fabrics can also be sucked into the laptop and clog the fans and vents.


Hi there thankyou for your reply, the fan area feels hot when it shut's down, although it happens even when the fan is cold, it doesn't restart just completely switches off sort of slows down before it turns right off. We are using it on our lap but keep the fan area well clear so to try and not block the air vents.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi using it on your lap will increase the temps as your own body temps comes into play have you tried cleaning out the airvents and fan with a can of compressed air and using it on a hard flat surface as suggested


----------



## emmaburns84 (Apr 18, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi using it on your lap will increase the temps as your own body temps comes into play have you tried cleaning out the airvents and fan with a can of compressed air and using it on a hard flat surface as suggested


Not tried that one but will give it a go, sorry meant to say earlier, the laptop is a samsung R530 it happens mostly when playing games on facebook which obvs takes up alot of processor power, we was also wondering if the laptop could have a temp cut off?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

I really do dislike the term laptop. It is misleading. Notebook is better in that it doesn't imply use on your lap. There is even a new medical diagnosis (can't remember it's exact name) for the burns caused by using a notebook on your lap.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaburns84 said:


> Not tried that one but will give it a go, sorry meant to say earlier, the laptop is a samsung R530 it happens mostly when playing games on facebook which obvs takes up alot of processor power, we was also wondering if the laptop could have a temp cut off?


They all do. The system will shut down if it over heats to protect the components. Sometimes you will get a message that it has done this, but I see that more on desktops than notebooks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi most computer have a thermal cut off to try to help protect things


----------



## emmaburns84 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi again sorry for delay in replying to your messages. Yeah you are right there I assumed that because they where called laptops that is what they was designed for, how wrong am I, we also have an ASUS notebook which has caused bad burns on my left leg, I have to say when the ASUS overheats it definately doesn't seem to have a temp cut off. We are now following your advice and keeping the notebook on a hard surface and have cleaned the vents out with a can of compressed air greatfully donated by my neighbour, so will see if this helps with the shutting down thing. Thankyou again for your reply's they have been really appreciated and will keep you posted :smile:


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You also might want to look into getting a cooling pad. There are a lot out there, but I really like this one because it can also raise the notebook to make it easier to use:
Amazon.com: Cooler Master NotePal Ergostand Notebook Cooler R9-NBS-4UAK: Electronics
I'm in love with it. I have an HP laptop in right now that overheats, making it hard to install the Vista Service Packs. It kept shutting down on me. I put it on this pad and it's quite cool for an HP DV9000...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cooling pad is a good idea but no more than 2 fans as it can also cause air flow issues


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

The one I linked to has one large fan. It works great.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Great thanks


----------

